# S.F. Bay Area



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Anyone in the South Bay interested in meeting up?


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

sure


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Is 8/20 or 8/21 (thurs or fri) good for u? Aside from eating I'm not sure what else to do. Maybe watch a matinee? District 9? I'm broke so I'm up for cheap things :lol


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm not too far from sf and would be willing to meet. Not sure about this week though. Next wednesday I'll be in palo alto and wouldn't mind meeting up with people for a movie or whatever.


----------



## cheerio (May 9, 2009)

I'm not exactly from the bay area but I may be willing to meet other SA folks in the area. Next week (late afternoon/early evening) would be best for me.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Maybe late afternoon or early evening next Wednesday then? Would somewhere like Fremont make it easier for u guys to commute?


----------



## flinty (Apr 11, 2009)

sounds great! a meet-up would be just nifty i am in Fremont, but i'd be willing to travel...am also financially challenged, but something cheap would be groovy! keep me posted, k? deb:b


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Fremont on the 26th would work for me... anytime from noon until around 5pm. What do people want to do... lunch? hang out? fly kites? lol.


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

what do you guys do at these things? is everyone....social?


----------



## flinty (Apr 11, 2009)

social?  .... we have SA! lol - i'll give it my best shot, though! should be fun....i'm up for it:b


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

coldmorning said:


> Fremont on the 26th would work for me... anytime from noon until around 5pm.


Does the place, date and general time frame work for everyone? If not we can figure out something that does.



coldmorning said:


> What do people want to do... lunch? hang out? fly kites? lol.


I was thinking we should go to a huge party, or go to a club & dance. jk :lol Aside from eating I'm not sure what to do. Maybe a matinee movie (Not sure what time they end) ? Or is there a park we can hang out at and play cards or board games? Any ideas? I'm on a budget so the cheaper the better lol But I'm ok financially as long as it's not expensive.



inthecave said:


> what do you guys do at these things? is everyone....social?


It depends. I haven't been to one in a while. Sometimes it's a movie, mini-golf, hanging out at a park & playing board games or something, playing video games, etc. Sometimes some people are chatty, and at other times people are quiet. It's cool cuz it's ok to be quiet, and everyone understands and they won't look down on u. Another cool thing is that if u're not comfortable w/ something people understand.


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

i have the feeling i'd end up being the chatty one at one of these. my sa prevents me from going tho. lol


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Should we have a group chat on msn or yahoo to figure out the date, time, place, etc?


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

PM me to keep me posted this sounds interesting


----------



## cheerio (May 9, 2009)

Demerzel said:


> Should we have a group chat on msn or yahoo to figure out the date, time, place, etc?


That's probably an easier way to organize a meetup but it might be difficult to get everyone online at the same time. Does next Thursday or maybe Friday near Dublin work for you guys? I could commute a bit further if needed.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Wednesday or Thursday works for me and Dublin is fine as well. I won't be in the bay area on Friday though. So how about pizza around 2pm, Thursday in Dublin? (no one liked my kite flying suggestion  oh well. 

inthecave- I haven't been to one of these before so I don't really know what to expect either. But we're in the same boat...


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Dublin on Thurs works for me any time after noon, and I'm up for pizza. Do u guys wanna do anything before or after eating?


----------



## cheerio (May 9, 2009)

I won't be able to get to Dublin until around 3:30, so I could just meet up with you guys later. Pizza sounds fine, and so does flying kites!  Where exactly do ya'll want to meet up?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I've never been to Dublin, so I'm not sure where to meet. Anyone have any suggestions? Do u guys wanna group chat so it's easier when we meet? Just in case u wanna add me, my yahoo is [email protected].


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

We'll be meeting at the following location on the 27th, 3:30pm:

Round Table Pizza
7841 Amador Valley Blvd, Dublin, CA‎
(925) 828-6680‎

Let us know if you can make it! Or if you want to meet somewhere else.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I'll be the short, angry looking asian guy w/ glasses :lol 
What do u guys wanna do after eating?


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

coldmorning said:


> We'll be meeting at the following location on the 27th, 3:30pm:
> 
> Round Table Pizza
> 7841 Amador Valley Blvd, Dublin, CA‎
> ...


Normally Thursday is day off for me but I'm busy this Thursday.

Round Table would be the perfect meeting place especially in the mid afternoon. No one would be in there at that time, maybe even earlier, like 2pm so we would have the place to ourselves. Around 4pm is when the shift change occurs, teenage workers loitering around etc and the dinner rush starts up. I use to work at RTP.


----------



## cheerio (May 9, 2009)

coldmorning said:


> We'll be meeting at the following location on the 27th, 3:30pm:
> 
> Round Table Pizza
> 7841 Amador Valley Blvd, Dublin, CA‎
> ...


Cool. I'll do my best to make it there on time. So how will we be able to locate the people there for the meetup? I don't really want to ask random people if they're there for the SA meetup. lol. Maybe if someone is able to get there early they could bring something recognizable and place it on the table so we know which group is ours?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

cheerio said:


> So how will we be able to locate the people there for the meetup?


Demerzel has his picture in his profile. We can all look out for him so he has to show up... lol.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I look different from my pic & wear glasses. I think Cheerio should wear a necklace made of cheerios, coldmorning could pretend to shudder every few minutes & I'll wear this shirt. Maybe we can use code phrases like we're spies lol Yeah, I can't think of any good ideas. Should we meet in the parking lot or inside?


----------



## cheerio (May 9, 2009)

If you guys want to meet near the entrance of the restaurant that's fine but it might get hot waiting outside. So if I don't see you guys I'll just look for ya'll inside. Maybe try to sit at a table close to the entrance so no one has to wander about the restaurant looking lost. lol


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Time to start hyperventilating :lol


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

It was nice meeting u guys


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks! I enjoyed meeting you guys as well. We'll have to meet up again in the future.



Demerzel said:


> It was nice meeting u guys


----------



## cheerio (May 9, 2009)

It was nice meeting you both as well!


----------

